# best fast growing trees



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Fast Growing Trees (too often) = Messy Hard to Maintain trees, short lived trees. 

What's your goal? Privacy? Shade?


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

I've also been investigating a planted screen. Found this site

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/FastestTrees.htm

Some of these suckers you could probably watch grow. But some like the poplars have atrocious root systems. I want to try a Green Giant Thuja but the wife doesn't want that big a tree. I also wanted to try the Italian Cypress but they won't grow this far north. We will probably put in a line of Emerald Green Arborvitae to replace an 18 year old hedge I put in that is dying. We've got time, We're not going anywhere soon.


----------



## mpgumm (Apr 10, 2009)

*what is a good tree?*

I was thinking the Quaking Aspen Tree. It is good in cold climate-is tall and skinny. And the leaves are nice. I removed a tall tree where the leaves start up very high. All of a sudden that little tree that was there was down and we could see the neighbors back sliding window and porch. Want some privacy but don't want to take up too much room. Close to the corner of the house and fence. Let me know or give me some suggestions. I would love to hear from you. especially because I wanted to plant something soon before all the leaves are on.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a quaking aspen
I grew it from a 2-3' bare root tree
After 4.5 years here it is maybe 15' tall & leaves/branches are sparse
Not a good tree for privacy
I like birch trees myself

How high do you need these to grow


----------



## mpgumm (Apr 10, 2009)

Is birch hard to grow and keep healthy. I just figured the aspen was pretty hardy. Well thanks for the info, any other suggestions is welcomed. By the way have you scuba Beliez or herd of anyone doing it. Going in a week. Let me know


----------



## mpgumm (Apr 10, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I have a quaking aspen
> I grew it from a 2-3' bare root tree
> After 4.5 years here it is maybe 15' tall & leaves/branches are sparse
> Not a good tree for privacy
> ...


 
I don't need it extremly tall. I just need something that is on the skinny side due to tight space. I don't need a whole lot to give some privacy. I have a 6' wood fence, but on the deck you can see the neighbors deck/back door. Is your aspen healthy and does it take a lot to take care of?/??


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't done a thing to the tree
This is the tree on the right, pic from '08
The one on the left is a red leaf white birch - spreads out better










This is a picture of a white birch
Picture is almost 4 years old now
Out of all the trees I have planted the white birch fill out the most
The leaves are also smaller, so not a big clean-up in the fall


----------

